# deer creek



## hunted (Dec 10, 2006)

i was fishing deer creek spillway earlier this year with a small white grub on my ultralight.i was tryin to hook into a nice saugeye.on the south side of the spillway,about 50 yards downstream of the handicap fishing spot.i hooked something,lol,not sure what.but it almost ripped my poor ultralight apart.anyway,i hooked him about 20 feet out,and he ran at least 3/4 across the spillway,turned upstream,jumped,and threw the hook.i wasn't sure what it was,i don't believe it was a saugeye,i don't think they jump.it had dark fins and a white belly.i think it was a big sheephead.was wondering what you guys might think about it.


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

Doubt that it was a Drum, they're not known for jumping either. I'd guess a bass or possibly a Muskie.


----------



## hunted (Dec 10, 2006)

it coulda been a musky.sure wasn't no bass.it had to be at least 2-3 feet in length.i wasn't sure if a sheephead would jump or not,never know i guess.
my dad has said that there were musky in there


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

There was very very few of them, I caught 2 what you might even classify as fingerlings back in the early 80s off of old 207, caught them entirely by accident fishing for crappie and havent seen a one of them since cant recall hearing of any of them caught either, could it be possible that you hooked a gar?? I have been told there is plenty of them down there below the dam.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2007)

buffalo sucker?


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Probably hooked a paddlefish...they are under deer creek dam and they will jump and get over 100 lbs. They feed on plankton so more than likely you snagged it. They are a dark gray color with a white belly. JMO

Jake


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

Could it have been a Pike?


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

My guess would either be a Buffalo, Cat, maybe a paddle fish. I have never seen a pike or muskie caught in the spillway or lake for that matter. I have caught a few bigmouth buffalo that would jump and what not. The paddle fish I caught a few weeks ago, in the 40 minute fight with it, it never jumped, so I dont know if they jump or not...


----------



## dahbears7 (Mar 24, 2005)

I'd have to say Buffalo, the Paddlefish, while there, are very rarely hooked/snagged and brought close enough to shore to see with an clarity. I caught quite a few Buffalo's earlier this year while jigging for saugeyes. Alot of fun to fight at anyrate.

_Dan Hill


----------

